# Maris otter golden promise pale ale?



## Doctormcbrewdle (7/2/18)

I've been loving the MO for a while now and will be picking up some GP (haven't tried this before) shortly which has me thinking: Do the two base malts tend to mix well together, like a 50/50 grist? I want to try a 100% GP first to get a general understanding of the malt

I could imagine a mix might have the nutty, biscuit traits of MO and possibly a nice sweet honey character from the GP. In thinking, if it works well together maybe no need for any spec malt like the standard 5% crystal(?)

Thanks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/2/18)

Either used as 100% = good. 50/50 = good. I cant say crystal will make it any better, maybe not so good but YMMV. Funny I'm barely touching spec malts lately. Sometimes less is better, or best! Its a common character of newbie to want to throw in so many things trying to make the most special beer. At least with me, but every extra thing can be veering away from a good thing.
I don't find there is a massive difference between the two base malts but there is. GP a bit lighter and sweeter usually etc but the last MO I went through was lighter than usual. I just picked up a bag of GP. Next brew will be a mix of both to make up the grain bill as happens a few times. So basically saying they naturally go well together.


----------



## Alchomist (7/2/18)

If you can get hold of a copy of Bronzed Brews, check out the recipe on p 255.

MO & GP 50/50, a little Cluster & EKG quite early.

Sensational


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/2/18)

Alchomist said:


> If you can get hold of a copy of Bronzed Brews, check out the recipe on p 255.
> 
> MO & GP 50/50, a little Cluster & EKG quite early.
> 
> Sensational


Just grabbed the book to have a look at that. Ha, that would have to be the most basic simplest IPA recipe I have ever seen. Probably not appropriate to call it IPA really but there you go. Aussies found brilliance in simplicity that seems the theme of Aussie brew history.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (7/2/18)

I can agree on the beginning all grain brewer tending to go overboard on the specialty malts. I've only just come off that now after maybe 20 AG brews of wild experimental stuff. I wouldn't change anything because I now know first hand exactly what it does but at the same time I've learned why those more experienced do not

I'm also just now coming round to using very little spec malt. Nothing exotic and in very small amouts (under 5%) and to go one further I've discovered I really like 7 odd percent simple sucrose.. it seems to make malt and hop presence 'pop'

I'm tending to go to 90% base, 4% crystal 60 and 6% sucrose but that could also be subbed with a little more wheat maybe too

Can't wait to get stuck into the GP experiments!


----------



## Alchomist (7/2/18)

That was the first beer I brewed from the book. At the time I was hop bursting 100’s & 100’s of g of hops into 10 different grains, thinking that was the holy grail. Those 2 grains the OP asked about have changed the way I approach a recipe & I tend to agree with the “brilliant “ brewers quote, both fresh & the recommended 3 to 6 months.

I’d love to see Peter’s input into this discussion.


----------



## MHB (7/2/18)

Its a shame that Cluster has become something of a forgotten hop, even the lost American C-Hop. Personally I love its elegant fruitiness, it works surprisingly well in UK style Pale Ales.
Worth revisiting!
Mark


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (11/2/18)

How bout pilsners with GP? I'd imagine they'd probably work well with a 100% grist


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (11/2/18)

You guys might laugh at this but I'm using this first GP trial to go for a VB style lager. I had one from a longneck last weekend and what I got from it was what I think is manly BB ale malt, sucrose, bittering hops and some sort of a yeast flavour, not sure what type but there's some esters there. I quite enjoyed it to be honest. Just a clean aussie lager.

here's my recipe: 90% GP, 10% sucrose, 28IBU at 60, Mash low @64, FG: 1.006, 34/70 at 18 degrees in attempt to coax esters. If anything it'll be a good showcase for the malt rather than hopping it up with Americano stuff.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (22/3/18)

UPDATE

Well I've done 1x GP pale with all galaxy and 4% crystal. Great! Nice creamy mouthfeel and lasting head. Everyone likes this one

The GP/MO mix without crystal is thinner and is just a liiittle watery but still really good and more 'refined'.

Both have the same hop schedule and I can taste and smell the same in both but people I give them to say that the GP/MO doesn't have the aroma (wtf?). What they're actually tasting/smelling though is crystal I'd say

The GP/MO was also my first 90 minute boil too. It's clearer than the GP also. I think I just miss that little bit of crystal, but as always, it just depends who's drinking it and even your mood. It is good for sure. More aimed toward something like the body of a Hop Hog, nice and light. Good experiment!

Ps, The GP/MO was dumped on the GP and crystal yeast cake by the way. Took off within a couple hours and reached fg in about 3-4 days

Cheers


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (22/3/18)

The GP/MO without xtal


----------



## Leyther (22/3/18)

MO and GP are both UK 2 row the only difference is where they are grown, MO is England, GP is Scotland. With that in mind the climates would be the only probably thing to cause any taste difference.

I use either as a base malt and I don't notice the difference between them to be honest. I've tried a GP smash and to be honest I wasn't impressed , personally I think you need something else with it, Crystal, rye, etc then it's s great base malt


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (22/3/18)

I thought MO and GP was a specific breed of barley? They do both look and smell very similar to me too. Not enough experience taste wise yet


----------



## Schikitar (23/3/18)

I think I'm leaning on MO almost exclusively now but GP is also really good! I've brewed an identical beer using one and then the other, I think I preferred the MO variant but the GP was damn close (and it could have suffered to other variables)!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/3/18)




----------



## Aksarben (27/3/18)

In my home state of Michigan Founders brews a beer every year called Mossaic Promise which is brewed with Mossaic hops and Golden Promise malt. Sells extremely well. I would imagine a 50/50 blend would work very well. Either have enough DP that you could add in other adjuvants in the mash to fully convert. Would not see a need to add any sugar.


----------



## Leyther (28/3/18)

Doctormcbrewdle said:


> I thought MO and GP was a specific breed of barley? They do both look and smell very similar to me too. Not enough experience taste wise yet



If you look at the specs of the two on Simpsons they are identical:

https://www.simpsonsmalt.co.uk/our-malts/finest-pale-ale-maris-otter/

https://www.simpsonsmalt.co.uk/our-malts/finest-pale-ale-golden-promise/

However they describe MO as Rich Malty and GP as Light Malty. Can't say I've really noticed that.


----------



## yankinoz (28/3/18)

From experience with both, I generally go with GP in American ales (in preference to American ale malt) and MO in most English ales. The differences are subtle enough that 50/50 should work in either, maybe, just maybe, not as well as either in the right brew. That's speculation.

Regarding the above-mentioned Founders GP Mosaic SMASH AIPA, I've done my own APA version (using all the hops postboil, 90-minute hop stand and dry hop) and it's easily the best SMASH I've ever done, but I've also repeated using a few percent Gladfield's toffee or light crystal. Liked that better and am now repeating with 2/3 Mosaic and 1/3 Riwaka. In search of the Grail.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (13/4/18)

Yes I'm actually finding I like the GP better over my previous favourite, MO. The Maris can be a little too toasty when combined with other ingredient stars like Galaxy for instance but then again, tailor your brews and use malts accordingly


----------

